# Mod's To The 301bq



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is a link to my web page with all the mods to our new 301BQ. Let me know what you think.









http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/301BQ_mods.htm


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice pictures and descriptions!









I also like the breakdown of timing to complete.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job! Keep up the good work. Never thought about removing the verticle valances before. Ill have to take a look at ours...


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Very nice, like a lot of those mods. Looks like I have a couple weekends worth of mod ideas. Thanks

Kos


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Mod-i-licious MODS!

Good Job!


----------



## livinthedream2 (May 25, 2009)

I really appreciate the Jack Daniels being up front for easy access.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

livinthedream2 said:


> I really appreciate the Jack Daniels being up front for easy access.


Not only up front...but two BIG bottles. Ya never know when you'll find a new camping buddy that enjoys Jack as much as I do.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I really appreciate the Jack Daniels being up front for easy access.


Not only up front...but two BIG bottles. Ya never know when you'll find a new camping buddy that enjoys Jack as much as I do.








[/quote]

I guess the new camping buddy would be stuck with only 1/2 a bottle................I hope its a Short weekend..........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I really appreciate the Jack Daniels being up front for easy access.


Not only up front...but two BIG bottles. Ya never know when you'll find a new camping buddy that enjoys Jack as much as I do.








[/quote]

I guess the new camping buddy would be stuck with only 1/2 a bottle................I hope its a Short weekend..........








[/quote]

Well...they are a "new" buddy. Not sure they'd be worth a full bottle.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Jim when do you find time to go to work, with all of the mods and camping trips? James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Jim when do you find time to go to work, with all of the mods and camping trips? James


The trick is really easy....don't sleep. Sleep just wastes about 1/3 of of your life.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

great site, you know how to really enjoy life. You have a beautiful family. Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

SOMEONE on here is mod-dicted....









I'm just jealous...


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like you and I had the same idea for hanging the keys. Ours is white (of course) because of the interior cabinets and hangs below the master switches on the upper kitchen cabinet. We (the wife and I) wanted some place to put the keys so that they weren't just laying on a counter.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Most impressive, Jim. But where's the accumulator tank? And the battery switch you were talking about? And the extra batteries?

Man, you'd better get cracking!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> Most impressive, Jim. But where's the accumulator tank? And the battery switch you were talking about? And the extra batteries?
> 
> Man, you'd better get cracking!


I know..I know. I've been a bit lazy recently. However, I have an open weekend this week, so LOOK OUT!!

...which I knew how to weld...I would have had that 4 battery connection DONE!!!


----------

